# 18 Red Cruz LT exterior LED ideas...



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I can't help with your lights, but just want to remind you that in the US red or blue lights when you are on the street can get you a really nasty ticket.


----------



## TheCruz (Oct 13, 2020)

Red LED's inside interior. Looks nice when opening door. Visibility medium. I say worth it.


----------

